# Weed grass return after reno +



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

No bueno
A weed grass has returned and I'm pretty damn sure it's not a KBG. 




In this picture below you can see it is widespread, this is the worst spot. 


Any ideas on what it is and how to proceed? With my KBG cut at 1" it sticks out like a sore thumb and grows faster.

@g-man 
@Green


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just spot treat with round up now that you can spot it.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Ok, thank you. I'll do that today. I must have woke it up out of dormancy with all my watering.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

@g-man how viable would it be for me to do it with morning dew still on the grass? 
Once the dew goes away the grass blends in.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It works too.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

@gman while I was doing the above I found this. What say you?

Sorry for the sideways picture. It is curly but looks like a Poa?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I see boat tips and wrinkly leaves. Poa annua is my bet.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I figured it was a type of Poa and it does have some wrinkles. I didn't notice them myself until I zoomed in on the picture.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

@Zcape35 just noticed this thread. I'm getting so many weeds now that look like yours. Are you glying them? I'm pulling them out but they are mixed so closely with the KBG that I have to pick up some KBG too. Missing whole chunks of my yard now.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I have two different weeds, the first pics is a thin blades grass. I've had it before. The last picture is a Poa I think. I'm not worries about those too much though. 
I did Gly them though, I haven't had time lately but I'm hoping I did have too much collateral damage.


----------

